# Ignorant question, but I am asking it anyway....



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

How far away from the house would the hives need to be, in order to prevent 2 kids from getting into trouble???

Never had bees. Never even thought of it until recently. I have 2.25 acres - not much, but it is a start. All of it is mowed right now. If the hives were in a corner of the property, will the bees be safe from the kids and the other way around?

Will the bees naturally leave the hives and come toward the house?

Will I be stung everytime I mow???

Thanks for your answers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Shoot, I've kept bees right next to the door and never had the kids have problems with them. If anything, they will bump into you on their way to and from their business. If that becomes a problem, all you need to do is put up a barrier to make them fly over head instead of into you.

Most hives will tolerate mowing, after they get used to it, as long as you don't gas them with exhaust. You may get stung the first few times you mow though. If you are worried about it, just put some weed barrier cloth under your hive location and cover it with gravel or bark or something.


----------



## BeesNBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

If you had 1,000 acres you couldn't get the bees far enough away from the kids...lol. You can get safely within 20 ft of most hives and closer on others. Just teach the kiddos not to go near them or put up a woven wire fence around your hives to keep the curious kiddies away.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My kids are 11 and 12, and neither has ever been stung by my bees.

Of course, they AND their friends choose to keep about 20 feet distance between themselves and the hives. The bees AND the kids seem to be content with this.

PErsonally, I am generally stung about once a year. When I mow, I am carefull to NOT let the exhaust and grass clippings hit the hives, as I have heard that the bees do not like it.

The times that I have been stung I was working the bees. I can't really blame them for defending their homes.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we put the hives next to (within 5 feet) a corn/bean field? Do farmers spray any insecticides that will harm the bees? 

Will the bees harm my chickens if they are within 5 feet from the chicken house???

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't keep mine within a 1/4 mile of a production field, and even then I'd notify the farmer that the bees are there. They all use lots of pesticides and will certainly kill your bees. Watch especially for drift.

The bees won't harm your chickens, but occasionally, you'll get a chicken with a taste for bees and they will sit in front of the hive and catch them to eat.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Local paper ran this article lately, doesn't exactly give a distance but just seemed to fit into the discussion. Hoping to get started with bees myself next spring. Hoping for some good information from this group till then.

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050825/BIZ01/508250303/1076/BIZ


----------



## tgrimstead (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello,
My names Tim. I've been keeping bees for several years now, I'd love to answer any questions you may have. The wife and i are looking into homesteading ( milk cow, goats etc.) in North east carolina area. We are currently home-schooling which has been pretty successful.
- Tim


----------



## tgrimstead (Jul 13, 2005)

I keep my bees about 50 yards from my house facing southeast. I walk through out my hives with no problem. My children (4) and i sit by the entrance and watch them bring pollen back. I've only been stung 3 times while working the hives.
- Tim


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought hives were always white. Here in California, in the orchards they are mostly white.
Dave


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

dave85 said:


> I thought hives were always white. Here in California, in the orchards they are mostly white.
> Dave


Usually white paint is cheaper ... I have white, blue and green painted hives. DD wants to paint flowers and bees on them!


----------

